# T-Jet - Inconsistent design colors across different shirt colors



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

Ok all you T Jet experts...

I've got a problem I can't seem to resolve with my new T-Jet II on a particular job I have been struggling with (obvioiusly stuck my neck out too far on this job  )

I am trying to print a 6 color 10" diameter design on various colored shirts (black, white, lime green red, pink, yellow, blue, etc) and cant' seem to get a consistent color in the design. The shirt colors wants to bleed through the design giving a "tinge" of that color to the design (i.e. a lime green "tinge" or a red "tinge", etc.). It seems the worse on the pink, red, and lime green.

I have tried 1440 dpi 2 pass underbase with underbase wizard settings of (100,90,0,0 - underbase) & (0,100,0,0 - highlight). If I try a third pass of underbase, I start to get bleeding of the dark blue and black inks.

My pretreatment process is to spray distilled water then to use the power sprayer for the Fastbright Pretreatment (for colors). I then wipe it into the shirt with a sponge and then spray again with distilled water before pressing at 330 deg for 10 seconds twice or until dry.

Anybody out there have any ideas what I am doing wrong?? From pictures and samples I have seen I know it can be done and that I am probably not doing something right or have a setting wrong.

Please help!! This job is already a week late for our local Air Force Base!!


----------



## csquared (Sep 8, 2006)

so are you only using fastbright? you might want to use the regular pretreatment as this is the only one that will activate the white ink.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

csquared said:


> so are you only using fastbright? you might want to use the regular pretreatment as this is the only one that will activate the white ink.


I didn't realize that!  I thought both pre-treatments would work with the white ink???

I got this same response this morning from another member so this definetly could be the problem.

Thanks!!! I will give it a try with the original pretreat and / or a 50 / 50 mix of this for the colored shirts.

I'll keep you posted......


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

Yeah, the White Ink is opaque so if the head is firing 100% it should be layering down a very solid white ink layer with no bleeding from the original shirt color. If you dont use the proper pre-treat then your white will seep through the shirt and the shirt will show through which then affects the colors.


----------



## csquared (Sep 8, 2006)

John if you need any more help with the pretreatment I am more than willing to help out any way that I can.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

Hey all!!!

I tried to print on a red shirt today using the undiluted original pretreatment ...applying liberally...and.....wow!! What a difference!  

I actually had puddling on the second underbase pass. I had to use a hair dryer to make sure it was dry before the color passes. But, the colors were great and no bleeding between the colors or "tinging" of the design from the red shirt.

The only thing was a noticable pretreatment box around the edges and some stiffness of the shirt. I may have to "back off" a bit to tweak this but I feel that I am definetly in the right path now.

I am going to wash the shirt tomorrow morning to see if the stiffness and box go away at all and to see how well the design holds up.

Thanks Chris and Zhenjie for your help....it is much appreciated!!!

John


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

Thats good to hear John . With red shirts go easy on the pretreatment as they tend to stain the most. Spray some diluted water on the shirt too as they may help if you are using undiluted pretreatment.

If the pretreat is causing your shirt to become stiff then thats sign of over-pretreating and possibly overheating on the press. Wash the red shirt you just printed. If the white layer cracks/peels then thats points to the overpretreating.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

zhenjie said:


> Wash the red shirt you just printed. If the white layer cracks/peels then thats points to the overpretreating.


This is good info....I will check for this and let you know what I find.

Thanks!!


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

To add to that. BEfore you wash it you can even try scratching the print with your nail. If its over pretreated then it will easily scratch off.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

Just an update to this post.

I think I've gotten a system down that give pretty consistent results across the various colors (if I can keep the printer consistently putting downn the same amoutn of white ink for each shirt!!!). But, that seems to be another problem for another thread.

Basically, I am using a 50 / 50 mix of standard pretreatment and liberally applying it to all the shirts regardless of color (I may need to go 100% on the black though). I mist....pretreat...mist then wipe with a sponge to even out the coating.

Then....dry using the heat press and parchment paper and print with 1440 dpi underbase (1 or 2 passes depending on ow the printer is behaving....again another issue for another thread) then do 1 pass of color.

This is not fully "tweaked" but I am much further down what I believe is the right path now. The feel of the print is much better and it looks more consistent across the different colored shirts.

Thanks to all for your help and guidance!! This forum ROCKS!!!


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

zhenjie said:


> Yeah, the White Ink is opaque so if the head is firing 100% it should be layering down a very solid white ink layer with no bleeding from the original shirt color. If you dont use the proper pre-treat then your white will seep through the shirt and the shirt will show through which then affects the colors.


I seem to be having trouble with the printer putting down a consistent layer of white. 

For example...today I removed a bunch of gunk from the bottom of the head with a foam paint bruch and some alcohol and cleaned the capping station real good.

The printer put down a layer of white ink like never before!! The 2nd pass had alot of puddling so I backed down to 1 pass. The next shirt was probably the best shirt I've even made.

BUT.....after the 4th shirt...I am thinking about going back to 2 passes since it seems that the coverage seems to get less and less with each shirt for some reason. I also got the blinking red lights on the white ink cartridges...removed them and reinstalled them. After that, they put down more ink.

I can't imagine I have to clean off the heads this often or remove the cartridges ever 2 or 3 shirts.

Any ideas what I may be doing wrong? I am using the same RIP program for each shirt.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

csquared said:


> John if you need any more help with the pretreatment I am more than willing to help out any way that I can.


Thanks Chris!! I appreciate the offer.....

I seem to be getting better at this pretreatment routine. It sure makes a big difference when you are using the right stuff!!!


----------

